# Ankle Holster and weapon



## ghost stang (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm looking for a back up gun. I want to see what everyone thinks about ankle holsters (suggestions) and a pistol to fit with the holster. I know the main thing is how it feels for me, but does anyone have one, use one, or have somthing they tried and didn't like.


Thanks in advance,



Matt


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

My wife sometimes carries her Kahr PM9 in a Galco ankle rig she likes the way it feels and works well for her when she is wearing tighter fitting shirts.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I often carry a Glock 26 in a Galco ankle rig. Works fine, but takes about a week to get used to the weight on the leg. Ankle rigs are slow to draw from when standing, and also immobilize you during the draw. But I sit most of the day, whether it's at a desk or in traffic.

I use Galco's Cop Ankle Band, which hides the big Glock better than the (admittedly more comfortable) Ankle Lite or Ankle Glove.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I am currently exploring the option of ankle carry and tried out the Galco Cop Ankle Band for my S&W 640. It concealed very well but it was not as comfortable as I had hoped. After speaking with customer service at Galco, I decided to do an exchange for the Ankle Glove, which is on the way as we speak. Based on Galco's feedback and suggestions I felt that would solve my problems. On a side note, it was very nice to be able to have someone who knows a lot about holsters help pinpoint exactly what I liked and did not like and then offer solutions. Had I listen in the first place, I would have most likely picked the Ankle Gloved to begin with.


----------



## ghost stang (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys I'll check it out. Anyone have any more suggestions go ahead and add 'em in.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Good thread. I have heard from some folks who have used an ankle holster that the best place for a right handed shooter to wear an ankle holster is on the inside of the left leg. I was wondering where do you guy wear your ankle holster - strongside leg, weakside leg ect . ..


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Mlost right handed shooters, including me, wear the ankle rig on the inside of the left leg. It's reasonably fast (considering the location) and easier to access than wearing it backwards on the inside of the right leg. 

A little trick to make ankle carry more comfortable is to rotate the holster so that the gun sits just behind the ankle bone, rather than right on top of it. Basically, the gun will be at 4 o'clock on the leg.


----------

